# beads of courage pail (box)



## steve bellinger (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a while since i posted anything here. As this is for the BOC project i thought i'd go ahead and post it up. It's Maple burl,6" to bottom of the trolls ft,7" at the widest point. For those not familar with this organization it is for childern fighting cancer. Long story short, they get beads for going through there treatment. These boxes are for keeping there beads in.
Thanks for looking and all comments welcome.
Steve[attachment=12721][attachment=12722][attachment=12723]


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow this is really cool! Whoever gets this is really going to love it, great work!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2012)

Great turning for a great cause.  
I have them on my to do list - Doc (DKMD) introduced us to this organization a while back. I have just been struggling to come up with a child oriented / themed box. You did a fantastic job ! Thanks for the reminder and idea possibilities.
Scott


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 27, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great turning for a great cause.
> I have them on my to do list - Doc (DKMD) introduced us to this organization a while back. I have just been struggling to come up with a child oriented / themed box. You did a fantastic job ! Thanks for the reminder and idea possibilities.
> Scott



Scott, David (dkmd) also got us in to this over on WTA.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2012)

Steve, COOL box , Idea, wood and craftsmanship.. I sure hope I left nothing out.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2012)

Great job, Steve! 

So far, I've convinced a bunch of folks to make these, but I haven't gotten another one done myself… Bad Keller!


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 27, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Great job, Steve!
> 
> So far, I've convinced a bunch of folks to make these, but I haven't gotten another one done myself… Bad Keller!


Hey if i remember right you have till the end of the year.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 30, 2012)

That's absolutely astonishing and what it's for is very thoughtful, much appreciated.


----------

